# Red lips for superpale people



## sayah (May 4, 2011)

I'm NW10-ish and looking for some red lipstick. Preferably MAC. I have Cockney, which I find a little bright, and Hot Tahiti, which I looove. Another fave is Viva Glam Cyndi.

  	My main cause of concern is looking washed out or overtaken by the red. Any suggestions?


----------



## Piarpreet (May 5, 2011)

im nw10 and i love russian red


----------



## sayah (May 6, 2011)

Yeah? Is that what you're wearing in your icon? You look great!


----------



## Piarpreet (May 6, 2011)

my icon is another one, and that one is a lot less flattering. Russian red is a lil more dark and it has a blue undertone so if u r fair with pinkier skin its gonna look gorgeous. I recommend it. If I saw a pic of you I would know better but u got same skin tone as me NW10 and W is cooler skin tone...so... i could bet it would look hot on you!
  	the unicorn is pretty but you should put ur pic it's nice to see people's pics and see the faces behind the posts! I actually have a pic with russian red... check it out



sayah said:


> Yeah? Is that what you're wearing in your icon? You look great!


----------



## Meisje (May 8, 2011)

I am very pale and I love red lips.

  	Russian Red is something that seems to be universally flattering. I actually got it by accident (I asked for Lady Danger and the MAC salesperson put Russian Red in my bag by mistake) but ended up loving it.

  	I also wear Lady Danger, which is a warm, tomato red. That one is a bit more intense and I would recommend trying it before buying it, because it is only flattering on certain undertones. I think it could work for anyone from light to dark but you'd have to be able to carry off a warm lipcolour. Here's me wearing Lady Danger... it's a little worn off, I'm just on my way home from a long day of walking:


----------



## Piarpreet (May 8, 2011)

Lady danger ONLY works for people who do not suffer from the yellow-friggin-teeth syndrome. Otherwise it's pretty. I wear morange sometimes, cos if i have to compromise not to smile i'd rather go all the way lol. But I feel for her skin tone (W) ruby woo or russian red would work best.

  	OF course u can wear whatever the hell u want. Thats what I do. I got people telling me i can't pull off bright colors cos of how pale i am, but i rock CYY and all my other OMG lippies like everybody else if not better


----------



## Kragey (May 8, 2011)

I think Lady Danger is a hard red for very fair-skinned ladies to pull off because our skin is already so light, so we don't have much "contrast" with our teeth. (If that makes sense...?) Bright reds look especially awesome on super-fair skin, IMO, because our skin is practically a sheet of paper...the bolder the color, the better the contrast, the more dramatic and awesome the look! 

  	Some of my favorites:




  	Revlon Cherries in the Snow -- blue-based red with a slight pink tinge.





  	NYX Doll -- plummy-red color; one of my faves, especially in fall/winter!





  	MAC Dubonnet/NYX Snow WHite -- same color. My favorite red for a looong time, especially as seen here (with a brighter gloss on top).





  	MAC Kanga-rouge -- my current favorite red! (My face looks unusually red in these pictures on some comps...no clue why.)





  	NYX Soft Matte Lip Cream in Monte Carlo -- Couldn't get a very good picture of it, but trust me, this is GORGEOUS.





  	Some bright red lippies!


  	Also, I always recommend that pale ladies who are interested in bold colors give hot pink and/or fuchsia a try. Two of my absolute faves!

  	As for having your face "taken over": the trick with bright lip colors is to keep the rest of your face relatively neutral. With a bright red lip, I do a neutral or soft pink blush, some pearly highlighter, and usually just a neutral eyeshadow wash (Wet n' Wild Brulee is my fave) with black eyeliner on the top lashes. This isn't a set rule--I've done different things with bold colors--but if you're worried about looking "overdone," keeping everything else simple can REALLY help.


----------



## Meisje (May 8, 2011)

I think that you can only pull off bright lips if you feel great in bright lips, if that makes any sense. Go for it. I think that bright lips look wonderful on pale ladies (as well as other skintones).

  	My teeth are pretty white. I don't smoke or drink coffee, but I do drink Diet Pepsi and eat blackberries and blueberries, so I have to bleach them occasionally. They're naturally not super-white but take well to the bleaching.

  	As for eye makeup, I usually wear them with simple or neutral eyes, but in the photo above I'm wearing warm pink and red shadows lightly with some black liner. It depends on what sort of look I'm going for. I like to be over-the-top.


----------

